# Looking for subs In Quakertown PA, Center Valley PA



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi guys, 
Looking for a few subs in the Quakertown area along with Center Valley / Coopersburg area. Plowing and sidewalks, Commercial and Residential. Nice little residential route for the right guy. Give me a call at 610 282 5655, ask for Chuckie, or email me or Instant message me at CDgrassman on aol. Thanks guys. And for you lawn guys that do not have your own equipment and are just going to be sitting around doing nothing, give us a call, we can send you out on a shoveling/snowblower route. Thanks.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

*Diffinitely interested!!!!*

Hi, my name is Josh and I live near you in Newtown. I have a 2001 F-250 crew cab diesel with a plow. You can give me a call at (267)467-5300 tonite until 2 A.M. or tomorrow or I can try to reach tomorrow. Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*I am available*

I live near easton PA and i am looking for some snowplow work i run a 83 chevy with a 7.5 meyers i also have a salt spreader


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshjeepcj7;341500 said:


> I live near easton PA and i am looking for some snowplow work i run a 83 chevy with a 7.5 meyers i also have a salt spreader


Josh,
Hit me up at the contact numbers in the first post. Would be glad to talk with you. Chuckie


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*re:*

i tried to get in contact with you but i had no luck feel free to give me a call at 
610 258 5925 thanks ask for josh


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

*Contact*



Joshjeepcj7;343910 said:


> i tried to get in contact with you but i had no luck feel free to give me a call at
> 610 258 5925 thanks ask for josh


I have received no emails, Instant messages, phone calls, or voice mail, or private messages here on Plow site. How did you try and contact me.
Let me show you how this works, I'll call that number above that you posted and see if some guy Josh answers.

LOL I am just playing with ya Josh. I hope you have a sense of humor. I will give you a call and we can take it from there. Thanks for contacting me here. I do appreciate it. 

Chuckie


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

> LOL I am just playing with ya Josh. I hope you have a sense of humor. I will give you a call and we can take it from there. Thanks for contacting me here. I do appreciate it.


Josh, 
It was a pleasure talking with ya, and I look forward to talking to you again real soon.

Chuckie


----------

